# Info on Famous Composers



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello,

Just in case some of you wanted to know, if had not already, a little history on some famous composers. Enjoy 

Franz Schubert

Felix Mendelssohn

Frederic Chopin

Robert Schumann

Franz Liszt

Giuseppe Verdi

Johannes Brahms

Georges Bizet

Pyotr Tchaikovsky

Antonin Dvorak

Giacomo Puccini

Sergei Rachmaninoff

Heinrich Schütz

Antonio Vivaldi

Johann Sebastian Bach

George Frideric Handel

Joseph Haydn

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Ludwig van Beethoven

Gustav Mahler


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Ah yes, wikipedia is excellent.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

I think a lot of us discovered Wikipedia some while ago.

Excellent souce of info on many topics.


Topaz


----------

